# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Dreams About My Friend's Boyfriend

## sarandipity

I've been having the same type of dream every single night, all night basically, for the past 2 weeks. In my dream, I'm kissing my friend's boyfriend, who is also MY crush, and a really close and good friend of mine. Let's call my girl friend 'Emma' and my crush/her boyfriend 'Rob'. Each dream is pretty much the same, though it's developed as the nights have gone on. At first, we were just cuddling and teasing one another by leaning into kiss each other casually, but not going for it. We also both acknowledged that I would be betraying 'Emma' if I did. However, 'Rob' told me that if we kissed, HE WOULDN'T be cheating on her. A few nights later it developed into actual kissing and cuddling, secretly. Then lately, it's been blatant. And in seemingly real-life situations. Nothing seems surreal in the dream and the only thing that doesn't seem realistic when I wake up is the fact that he's kissing me. All of the scenarios in my dream are things that can happen or have happened in real life. We'd be at work, hanging at his apartment, watching a movie, etc. And I can actually feel it, too. I don't know if that's normal or not, but I feel his lips on my neck, his breath, everything. This is the only 'sexual' reoccurring dream I've had. For a while, about 3 months ago, I would dream basically every night that I was kissing or making out with various males I knew and was friends with. A month ago, I had one dream where I was cuddling with another one of my friend's ex boyfriends. And the night after that, I dreamed that I was kissing the boy ANOTHER friend of mine was rumored to have a 'thing' for even though she's still (or was, at that point in time) in a relationship (in real life) with another guy. I'm not promiscuous girl in any way shape or form. I'm not a prude, but let's just say I haven't really "been there, done that" regarding much of anything. I realize that my dream is probably pretty straight-forward- even putting aside the other few dreams I've had, I can assume that my dream is wish-fulfillment and I'm following through with my desires and feelings in my dreams, but... it just doesn't add up. He was my crush a while ago. And we had a rocky start to our friendship, but we've both admitted we used to like one another, acknowledged some flirting and drunken incidents that occurred once or twice, and told the each other that we perceive ourselves to be damn near best friends. I'm confused because... now? Okay, I guess I like him. And I guess I think about him a bit more than I should, and hope I see him at work, or that a bunch of us get together and hang out on a day I'm looking really cute in whatever outfit (which, okay, saying all those things probably makes it sound like I CURRENTLY have a crush on him).... but the thing is, I don't consciously realize it. I don't sit there and pine and sigh. I know he loves 'Emma' and that she loves him. I just don't get why after I feel like I'm starting to get over him, my dreams bring up all those feelings again.

I realize this is an extremely long-winded post and the probability of someone on this board actually finding it, reading it, and then responding in a helpful manner to it is slim to none, but I figured it was worth a shot. Thanks.

-sarandipity

----------

